# Child Health Insurance



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi,

Anybody know if there are any companies that offer Child Health insurance without having an adult insured?

Cheers


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dazcat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anybody know if there are any companies that offer Child Health insurance without having an adult insured?
> 
> Cheers


yes, there are. You can contact me via one of the links below.

-


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> yes, there are. You can contact me via one of the links below.
> 
> -


Hi,

Did you get my email this morning?


----------



## kulugo (Dec 5, 2010)

reviving this thread as im in the same hole. any recommendations for health insurance providers?


----------

